# West G-Bay 4-21



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Anybody going out? 

Between the 3 Ws (work, wind, what’s going on) it’s been far to long since I’ve had salt air in my lungs. 

Well, the boats hooked up, ran on the hose for a long time and the wife and I are headed down in the AM. Probably going to launch at Fat boys and run to Greens or Carancahua. 

If you see me holler, wave, throw a rock... I don’t care. Lol.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Anybody going out?
> 
> Between the 3 Ws (work, wind, what’s going on) it’s been far to long since I’ve had salt air in my lungs.
> 
> ...


Go to the back of Greens or sack up, grab your 9 or 10 weight and go to the jetties. The bull red schools are moving up and down the jetties smashing bait. Lots of jacks on the beach front too.


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

Glad to hear that someone is getting out. I’m stuck in Lake Charles on a turnaround, be here through mid June. Looking forward to updates. Tight lines!!!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Well. Not much going on for us today other than a nice day on the water. I guess it goes like that when you miss 2 months of being on the water.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Well. Not much going on for us today other than a nice day on the water. I guess it goes like that when you miss 2 months of being on the water.


I talked with a couple buddies that fished yesterday, lots of folks on the struggle bus with these high tides and winds changing direction every couple days. I'm making a jetty/beach front run Friday for sure.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I talked with a couple buddies that fished yesterday, lots of folks on the struggle bus with these high tides and winds changing direction every couple days. I'm making a jetty/beach front run Friday for sure.


Are you walking the jetties?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Are you walking the jetties?


Walking the side decks of my Vantage...
The fish are pretty far out the jetties, we didn't see any inshore of the sunk shrimp boat. All the fish we saw were in the last mile of the South jetty, gulf side. Super secret spot


----------

